# Milan: ora il turnover. Rebic e Calha "acquisti" scudetto.



## admin (11 Febbraio 2021)

Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo tanta emergenza finalmente Pioli può scoprire il turnover. L'organico ora è quasi al completo, ed è arrivato il momento di fare delle scelte anche in base alle partite di Europa League che si disputano il giovedì. Ora c'è abbondanza in tutti i reparti. Pioli dovrà essere bravo a gestire al meglio il turnover.

Il tecnico intanto ha ritrovato due "acquisti" da scudetto: Rebic e Calhanoglu. L'attaccante ha segnato due gol col Crotone e nel girone di ritorno si scatena. Il turco dopo il Covid è rientrato col botto servendo due assist in pochi minuti.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tuttosport in edicola, dopo tanta emergenza finalmente Pioli può scoprire il turnover. L'organico ora è quasi al completo, ed è arrivato il momento di fare delle scelte anche in base alle partite di Europa League che si disputano il giovedì. Ora c'è abbondanza in tutti i reparti. Pioli dovrà essere bravo a gestire al meglio il turnover.
> 
> Il tecnico intanto ha ritrovato due "acquisti" da scudetto: Rebic e Calhanoglu. L'attaccante ha segnato due gol col Crotone e nel girone di ritorno si scatena. Il turco dopo il Covid è rientrato col botto servendo due assist in pochi minuti.



Ogni santa volta che dicono cosi se ne spaccano un paio.
Fatemi toccare va.


----------

